# STILL Seeking Employment in the Phoenix, AZ Area!



## ashleynapier (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm looking for a medical records or entry-level medical coding position in or around the Phoenix, Arizona area.

-- A.A.S. - Applied Business w/a concentration in Health Care Management
-- Certificate - Health Care Reimbursement
-- CPC-A!

I have both clinical and administrative health care experience. I worked as an Aerospace Medical Technician in the Air Force, and as a Medical Records Scanning Technician on an Army base.

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated!


----------

